# mod LG Scream Machine into Dwarven Hammer



## ErickPulido (Oct 12, 2019)

As the tittle says I read before that the Precision Drive (Dwarven hammer) is based on the tubscreamer (LGSM) 
I have an old version of the LG Scream Machine, and I want to try getting as close as possible to the precision drive I have already checked some values need to be changed
my only concern is to use a cap that will give the sound closer to Djent realm, I don't want to put the rotary switch with all the 8 caps, just to put one cap that will suit the purpose.

What value will you choose?: 

The precision drive (Dwarven hammer) has 33n, 47n, 68n, 82n, 100n, 220n, 330n and 470n


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Socket it and try em til you like it!


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Socket it and try em til you like it!


that's an option where do you get the sockets?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Most suppliers should have them, even eBay ones should be fine. Just search for 40 pin SIP sockets. For a capacitor lead spacing you can either snip 2 off and awkwardly try to solder each one, or break off three and snip the middle leg out of it so it’s all one piece.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Most suppliers should have them, even eBay ones should be fine. Just search for 40 pin SIP sockets. For a capacitor lead spacing you can either snip 2 off and awkwardly try to solder each one, or break off three and snip the middle leg out of it so it’s all one piece.


Great I'll follow you advise, thank you so much


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

I would like to see this build ..do a build report on what ya done if it works !
Mike


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 12, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> I would like to see this build ..do a build report on what ya done if it works !
> Mike


I'll for sure


----------

